# Anyone out there that is soft hearted enough to give it up?



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I know, I've asked before and recognize that I'm way beyond any chance, but, ---------, well I keep trying.  
What I'm trying to find is some warm springs fishing spots (bass. etc.) within a 100-150 mi. of Ogden, that are/is a big secret. No chance, right? Anyway, If some one is willing to trade something that I can give up and promise, written promise or whatever, to not give it up to anyone else, contact me via pm and see what we can work out. I'm going absolutely wacko waiting to do some soft water fishing with Sparky. All my winter stuff is ruined.    
Leaky and the Sparkinator


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Anyone out there that is soft hearted enough to give it*

leaky, if i knew of one, i would koff it up to you.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Anyone out there that is soft hearted enough to give it*

There's some open water at Highland Glen. But they ask that you release any Delicious Bass that you might catch. And beware of the park ducks. They're a bit testy this time of year.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Anyone out there that is soft hearted enough to give it*

Mexico...


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Anyone out there that is soft hearted enough to give it*

Leaky,

Blue Lake about 20 miles south of Wendover. Bass, gills, and tilapia. Warm spring fed and always open. If you go, DO NOT leave anything of value in your vehicle. Leave it empty and unlocked to hopefully prevent repairs to broken windows or other stuff.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Anyone out there that is soft hearted enough to give it*

Bob,
I'm puzzled by your suggestion. Have you been out there recently? I have been to Blue lake many times and had wonderful fishing several years ago including catching many bass, blues and some big tilapia (17in.) but not any more. I've been told by several guys that fishing has been ruined by the locals and tlapia and is just way too dangerous because of theft from your vehicle while you're away!!!!! I've also been told that if you remove your valuables from your vehicle and stash it, the hillside is full of folks watching with binoculars.  If this is bad info., I might reconsider. I fish alone and would probably camp overnight but from what I've heard, it just isn't worth it along with gas prices and distance. Again, any recent first hand experience on the bass population would be helpful.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Anyone out there that is soft hearted enough to give it*

Burriston Ponds is open, too.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Anyone out there that is soft hearted enough to give it*

Willard is wide open!


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Anyone out there that is soft hearted enough to give it*

A couple years ago friend and I were dumb enough to camp out at Blue Lake. It was freezing cause we were there in the middle of winter, we will never do that again. We didn't catch a thing when we were out there. I would say stay away from Blue Lake.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Anyone out there that is soft hearted enough to give it*

Strange, I dive out at Blue Lake every once in a while, never heard of people breaking into cars. Course on the weekends its usually full of scuba divers anyway. Never seen a really big fish in there but the ones that are in there come right up and will eat from your hand.


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: Anyone out there that is soft hearted enough to give it*

About 35 years ago it was a warm slow day in the duck marsh (maybe November), so we went exploring and ended up at Locomotive springs. We were driving by one of the warm spring feed ponds when I saw trout jumping all over. We stopped and fished until the evening shoot and caught several 12-14" trout. Since it was so long ago I did a quick search and found this from 2003.

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/cgi-bin/gf ... post=27316


----------

